
How I deploy Haskell Code - lelf
http://www.alfredodinapoli.com/posts/2015-11-03-how-i-deploy-haskell-code.html
======
marcosdumay
To be honest, I'm more interested on what the author did before he switched
than on how he does things now. A "How I deploy Haskell Code" post gathered my
attention just because it's a problem I never expected anybody to have, just
like "How I deploy C Code".

~~~
seagreen
Fair question:) GHC binaries dynamically link certain C libraries, which must
be present (and in the right version range) at runtime. This can cause
trouble.

I'd be curious to hear if there's a convenient way to build an entirely
statically linked GHC binary. I've searched around some but haven't found an
easy answer yet.

~~~
dhess
You'll find this Reddit thread useful:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/3kjpwe/how_to_easi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/3kjpwe/how_to_easily_create_portable_binaries_for_linux/)

~~~
seagreen
Sweet, thanks!

------
twblalock
I hope that Docker will increase the popularity of languages like Haskell by
taking away most of the problems with deployment and dependency management. If
I can just create a Docker container for my ops team to deploy, without them
needing to know what is inside of it, I can pretty much use any language I
want.

~~~
merlincorey
> If I can just create a Docker container for my ops team to deploy, without
> them needing to know what is inside of it, I can pretty much use any
> language I want.

If you can get them to deploy anything you want without them needing to know
what is inside of it... your ops team is too trusting, in my opinion.

~~~
twblalock
You think your ops team _really_ knows what they are pushing? Whether you are
deploying jar files, Debian packages, or Docker containers, or whatever else,
the ops people rarely look inside. Their main concerns are security and
performance, and those can be audited using black-box testing. Code quality
has to be enforced by engineers, because ops people are not capable of doing
code reviews.

~~~
merlincorey
> because ops people are not capable of doing code reviews

That's probably specific to your organization.

~~~
davelnewton
Not really. Ops people are generally just that. Even DevOps aren't the ones
writing the apps. Except for one specific place, nowhere I've worked in the
last 25 years has Ops people that would be qualified to review either the apps
or the libraries it uses.

PenTests and security is a pretty different thing than app dev. And both are
different than ops. Only recently have the roles been blurred, but even now, I
see truly cross-functional people very rarely.

